Ask HN: Recommended stories (real or fiction) to motivate programming newbies? - alfonsodev
======
probinso
[https://youtu.be/02h74L1PmaU](https://youtu.be/02h74L1PmaU)

~~~
alfonsodev
My mother had one of these knitting machines, I think was a Brother one, as a
child it felt like a space ship dashboard :D Thanks for the link!

------
Jefro118
Check out nocsdegree.com

